# 21 Day Fix and Shakeology!!!



## YoungNReady13

I am so excited!!! I just ordered the 21 day fix and a 30 day supply of shakeology!!!! I am so pumped to get bikini ready for the summer!! 

The 21 day fix is a fitness AND nutrition program that is only 21 days long. I have seen some amazing results on Facebook. It comes with portion control containers so it takes the guesswork out of eating right with the right portions. No counting calories, carbs and points. 
I will definitely be posting my results!!!


----------



## AngelUK

FX! Was thinking of that one myself Hope it works for you :)


----------



## YoungNReady13

AngelUK said:


> FX! Was thinking of that one myself Hope it works for you :)

Thank you!! I just got it in today so I'll be starting it on Monday. I think I might do a dieting journal on here to track my progress and thoughts on it:thumbup:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

:hi: Any updates? How's it coming along? I'm looking into and would love to know how it's working for you!


----------



## Eidson23

Be ready to crap your pants every 30 minutes for about 4 hours after Shakeology LOL. I do drink Shakeology a couple times a week, and I remember the first time I drank it I was like "WHY am I running to the bathroom!". It's a "cleanse". Good for you though! I'm curious to see how the 21 day fix goes. I've seen some Beach Body coaches I follow on Instagram post about it.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

:rofl: Good to know. I've always been scared off by cleanses for that reason. I only have so much time for bathroom runs, esp now that I have LO :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Eidson23

Lovn.sunshine said:


> :rofl: Good to know. I've always been scared off by cleanses for that reason. I only have so much time for bathroom runs, esp now that I have LO :dohh: :haha:

Oh yeah, I will only drink it first thing in the morning when I'm not going in to work for hours haha. I'm a 911 dispatcher so I don't have time to run to the bathroom every 20 minutes! Only at home, sheesh. It works though! Can't really complain lol.


----------



## YoungNReady13

I am embarrassed to say that I fell off the wagon. I was not prepared with meal prepping and failed. I got a new job at a bank so a lot of my time went there to training and then to my son. But ... I am back at it again! :) I am prepping my meals a lot better and I'm more focused. 

The workouts are killer!! It's hard not to kill your workouts lol. I love it! I love the burn. :) 

On the subject of shakeology ... I personally have not experienced going to the bathroom like that. I drink it after my workouts bc that's the best time to get in those vitamins and nutrients. It's an easy meal replacement for me. It does keep me regular just not that much lol. :) everyone is different though. They do sell a sample pack of all the favors for you to try and you can see if you have any reactions to it.

Today is day 2 for me so I'll make sure to post more regularly bc that helps me stay accountable more. I do my best when I'm in a challenge group and doing it with other people. 

Have a great day!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## YoungNReady13

It has been a week and 2 days since I have been on this program and I have already lost 12 lbs!!! I'm so excited that my hard work is paying off!! The workouts are not easy but when you see results like this it makes them so much more worth it!!!

Yesterday was suppose to be day 1 of week 2 but my body was so exhausted and I've been working like crazy so I took the day off with the workouts. I'm starting right up though today. So I'm starting today as day 1 of week 2. 

My mom has already notice a change in my stomach!!! :) I'm feeling great and starting to look better so I'm a happy camper! :) lol

My schedule is getting pretty hectic right now between taking care of my son and working while following the program. Now I'm starting a 5 day free accountability/clean eating challenge group so I'm getting that ready. If anyone is interested then please let me know. I provide the meal plan and shopping list. All you have to do is prepared the food and do only 30 minutes of excerise! 

I'll keep everyone posted!

Have a great day!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Awesome job!! Im definitely interested in the meal plan and shopping list. Im at a loss. I'll look into the workout!


----------



## YoungNReady13

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Awesome job!! Im definitely interested in the meal plan and shopping list. Im at a loss. I'll look into the workout!

Ok!! Great!!! And thank you!!! Add me on Facebook (Rachel Cocchi-Pirri) and I can send you more info!! :) :hugs:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

YoungNReady13 said:


> Lovn.sunshine said:
> 
> 
> Awesome job!! Im definitely interested in the meal plan and shopping list. Im at a loss. I'll look into the workout!
> 
> Ok!! Great!!! And thank you!!! Add me on Facebook (Rachel Cocchi-Pirri) and I can send you more info!! :) :hugs:Click to expand...

You're welcome :thumbup: 

:blush:....I don't have facebook :dohh:


----------



## YoungNReady13

Lovn.sunshine said:


> YoungNReady13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovn.sunshine said:
> 
> 
> Awesome job!! Im definitely interested in the meal plan and shopping list. Im at a loss. I'll look into the workout!
> 
> Ok!! Great!!! And thank you!!! Add me on Facebook (Rachel Cocchi-Pirri) and I can send you more info!! :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome :thumbup:
> 
> :blush:....I don't have facebook :dohh:Click to expand...

Ok no problem I can do it on here :) if you want to give me your email I can email you the shopping list and meal plan unless you want me to so everything on here ... Your choice :)


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

[email protected]

Thanks again!


----------



## YoungNReady13

Lovn.sunshine said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks again!

Seriously no problem!!! :)


----------



## No1showgirl

YoungNReady13 said:


> Lovn.sunshine said:
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Seriously no problem!!! :)Click to expand...

Hi - Im interested too! Can you send me info please? [email protected]


----------



## YoungNReady13

No1showgirl said:


> YoungNReady13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovn.sunshine said:
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Seriously no problem!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi - Im interested too! Can you send me info please? [email protected]Click to expand...

okay guys im going to email both of you later on tonight! i am at work right now so i cant access my email.

just to give you guys some information about the program ....

it is 5 days long and i will provide you with the daily meal plan. and of course you can substitute some foods out if you dont like them or are allergic to them. as long as the replacement is healthy/clean. i am also going to provide the shopping list. all you have to is buy abd cook the food :) 

for excerise, all you have to do is a 30 minute workout of your choice. 

okay ill talk to you guys later on tonight :)


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

I haven't had a chance to look at my email - but thank you! 

Sounds like something I can reasonably stick to! 

How's it going for you?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi!! I am interested in the meal plans also!! Anything helps! Haha

Also interested in the 21-day fix...will have to research that now!

[email protected]


----------



## YoungNReady13

hey guys!!! i wanted to give a quick update ... i did lose 12 pounds in the first week but i did get side tracked because my husband did leave me so ive been pretty upset. i am going to do the 21 day fix again. right now i am trying to focus on my son and myself. but i will be emailing everyone back this weekend so i hope you guys can please be patient with me ... right now i do feel refreshed because of the way my dh treated me after having our son... so im doing ok :) i hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Oh no, so sorry too hear that but I'm glad you're doing ok :hugs: 

Nice weight loss for that first week though, and no rush on emailing, life happens and that's completely understandable. Hope you and your son have a nice weekend.


----------



## YoungNReady13

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Oh no, so sorry too hear that but I'm glad you're doing ok :hugs:
> 
> Nice weight loss for that first week though, and no rush on emailing, life happens and that's completely understandable. Hope you and your son have a nice weekend.

thank you!!!! :) we def did had a nice weekend ... i was able to go to the movies with my sister and i did meet a guy who is a total sweetheart so hes been keeping me happy ... but of course im not going to jump into anything quickly and he understands .... its just nice to be happy again.... its been a long time since i felt loved ...

i will be emailing you back tonight after i put my son to bed 
thank you so much for being understanding :hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------

